# ati tool and RD580 boards?



## sadcat (Mar 16, 2006)

Has anyone found Ati tool to work on these borards? I have the Asus board and I can't use it to overclock. Only ATI's overclocker(horrible) and CCC seem to work. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 16, 2006)

I dont think overclocking intgrated is a good idea youl prob fry it and im prety sure ati tool dont support it for that reason even if you manage to do it prob wont see much of a gain


----------



## sadcat (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm talking about overclocking the vid cards of course.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 16, 2006)

rd580 is an onboard gfx  chip not an agp or pci-e card r580 would be the x850 series of cards i belive try changeing the device in ati tool to you add in card and not your intergrated chip


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 16, 2006)

haha pwnd


----------



## Evader (Mar 16, 2006)

Do you have the ASUS A8R32-MVP?

I just replaced my A8R-MVP with this board and I could not get ATITool to work at all.

It was as simple as selecting the right device under the setting tab.  I did not have to do that with the A8R-MVP


----------



## djbbenn (Mar 16, 2006)

Batou1986 said:
			
		

> rd580 is an onboard gfx  chip not an agp or pci-e card r580 would be the x850 series of cards i belive try changeing the device in ati tool to you add in card and not your intergrated chip



RD580 is a chipset, R580 is the new GPU core for the X1900 series.

-Dan


----------



## Evader (Mar 16, 2006)

I have to use 0.25 Beta 13, as Beta 14 locks up with this mobo (ASUS A8R32-MVP) when I click on settings....strange.


----------



## sadcat (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes ,I'm talking about the A8R32-MVP board. I should have been more clear. I did try selecting the other devices listed in the setting tab, but I'll try it again, Thanks.


----------



## Astennu (Mar 22, 2006)

Same problem here. ATi tool wont detect my card on a A8R32. It did detect it on a A8R with the old chipset.

And the RD580 has no Intergrated GPu as far is i know. That core is only 3-5 mm in lengt and with. No waiy that there is a X1300 a like gpu in there. With all the rest of logics for the cpu comminucation.

I hope it will be fixed fast. Tis is the only way to oc a card like it should. ATi Tray Tools still aint working with x1K cards.


----------



## Astennu (Mar 22, 2006)

Got It Fixed. It was the Diveice selecion. Somehow there is a 1e divice detected in the chip. Selected my X1900 XT cards and it worked fine


----------



## Hosao (Mar 23, 2006)

Wish I could figure out how to get the second card over clocked...


----------



## SeeK (Mar 23, 2006)

Read my topic in the bugs section, that's what kind of problem I'm having. I think it might be my motherboard, other people with X1900 seems to have no problems.


----------



## Hosao (Mar 23, 2006)

Right now I am overclocking the 1900 crossfire edition card with the "awsome" ATI Overclocker at 689 gpu 797 ram. As for the 1900xtx card attached. I think I may have figured out how to configure the card. However I can not seem to get the card to stop underclocking itself, after I put in the new settings.


----------

